# What do intuive types lack?



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

cheshireperson said:


> I feel that it's made quite apparent what sensors lack in comparison to intuitives, but what is it that intuive types lack, or have an inability in doing?


Appreciating the immediate moment.

I score extremely strong on the S/N dimension in favor of intuition. Speaking for myself, I just can't ever get out of my imagination long enough to really "stop and smell the roses" and just participate in my immediate surroundings. Even if I do things like go for long nature hikes for exercise and things like that, I'm caught up in the abstract, symbolic idea of what I'm doing. Rather than just listen to the birds and the trees and the sound of the rocks under my boots, I'm lost in the fantasy that I'm engaging in a ritual - walking through the woods, like I'm some ranger/wizard or something, or some kind of explorer, or whatever. I'm constantly daydreaming while I do it. When I go to the gym, as I exercise, in my mind's-eye I see visions of wrestlers, greek gods, spartans training - all the symbolic associations to what I'm doing. I barely even notice my muscles burning from the stress of the exercise at all.

My imagination is so intense and distracting that I can't even focus during sex, or during romantic moments, when tactile contact happens - I'm slow to react, and more stimulated by all the symbolic associations my imagination is recognizing in the moment, rather than the pure experience and intoxication of it. What intoxicates me isn't the physical sensation, but the implication of it. The "romance" of it. The affection in it, and how that makes me feel emotionally, and what it makes me think about intellectually. All of that is far more rewarding to me than the "mere sensation" of the thing happening. In fact, that is literally the appealing factor to such situations - not the sensation, but how I know that putting myself into certain situations is going to stir up all kinds of inspirations and fantasies that I very much enjoy having.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Morn said:


> Well that's just silly.
> 
> They're putting mind control into the media, there's a large industry dedicated just to mind control. PR and advertising makes the world turn.


That's just rule of acquisition #57, Morn. A customer won't buy from a business he's never heard of.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Based on my collaborative interactions with some self-typed N types:

*ENTP:* very good at generating new ideas and deconstructing old ways of doing things into new opportunities. bad at keeping track of the details and pulling back to consider things from an objective POV (she was very human-centered in her approach to new things). 

*INFP: *excellent at reading atmospheres and discerning the needs of others around her. bad at being able to make decisions about how to apply that knowledge into solutions. also bad at being able to take multiple facts and identify patterns from it. 

*INFJ: *excellent at seeing projects from a 50,000 foot view. knows what outcome she wants in a project and often has a vision she works towards with enthusiasm. very bad at being able to bring the 50,000 foot view down to ground level and create the steps needed to reach the end goal. also very bad at being able to return to the 50,000 foot view to identify emerging patterns built on ground level. 

*INTJ:* excellent at research and aggregating ground level details. terrible at organizing them from a 50,000 foot perspective. usually has no problem moving to 50,000 foot view of a project once given some outside prompting (needs to be shown how to do it first, then does it very well). 

*ENTJ:* excellent at seeing the 50,000 foot view as well as the identifying emerging trends and patterns. also good at switching between 50,000 foot view and ground level without breaking stride. bad at details; tends to skip over the small things that move a finished project from "good" to "great." will only get obsessed with the details when incredibly stressed out (a particular ENTJ I know has a habit of suddenly noticing all the dying leaves on the office plants when stressed about a project; he then proceeds to spend 40 minutes carefully cutting off all the dead sections until he's calmed down). 

*ENTP *(male): total visionary. excellent not only at coming up with new ideas, but doing so at such a high level of thinking that it actually changed the way an entire emerging industry functioned. very, very, very bad at creating a practical plan to achieve vision. very, very, very bad at aggregating resources and seeing the "how" portion of his work. also had an ego problem with being asked to slow down and consider the physical needs of his project.



As an *ESTJ, *I often feel obligated to do the detail-oriented work simply because I look around and realize no one else is going to do it (I've actually chosen not to do details and logistics planning on projects dominated by N types simply for the sake of seeing if they'll be addressed by someone else; it usually doesn't turn out well. either the N types realize the details too late to fix them, or realize them just before it's too late and then lose sight of the bigger picture while obsessing over how to fix the details).

I don't think it's right to say that all N types lack the ability to observe details or create a realistic step-by-step process for their big ideas, the same way I wouldn't say all S types lack the ability to see the 50,000 foot view or understanding things from more of a thematic perspective than a practical one.

However, in my personal experience, I have noticed that N types tend to be hot or cold when it comes to details and big pictures; they tend to lean towards one or the other and struggle to figure out how to combine both to form a cohesive final result. 

While I doubt S types are always the solution to that problem, I think sometimes they can help N's see the 100,000 foot view of a project (details and big picture in a combined perspective).

*EDIT:* FWIW, I don't believe there's a huge N/S dichotomy, simply because everyone has an N/S cog function pairing, which sort of eliminates the "me sensor, you intuitive" mentality. 

But looking back on people I have worked with who have officially typed themselves as N types, I have noticed some small patterns of behavior when it comes to work.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

PaladinX said:


> @_Skeletalz_, @_LordBaelish_
> 
> 
> Common sense is neither common nor sense.



Common sense is simply prejudice. As Einstein said "Common sense is the collection of prejudices acquired by age eighteen." One should never trust prejudice.




Abraxas said:


> Appreciating the immediate moment.
> 
> 
> I score extremely strong on the S/N dimension in favor of intuition. Speaking for myself, I just can't ever get out of my imagination long enough to really "stop and smell the roses" and just participate in my immediate surroundings. Even if I do things like go for long nature hikes for exercise and things like that, I'm caught up in the abstract, symbolic idea of what I'm doing. Rather than just listen to the birds and the trees and the sound of the rocks under my boots, I'm lost in the fantasy that I'm engaging in a ritual - walking through the woods, like I'm some ranger/wizard or something, or some kind of explorer, or whatever. I'm constantly daydreaming while I do it.
> ...



I'm a photographer. I have a fantasy, I'm always looking and exploring to find it in reality. Ni + Se together enable me to get the shot.


I experience the world a lot of the time through my camera, I'm looking for what is visually interesting and what something would mean in a photo. I'm not experiencing the world or the immediate moment, I'm imagining it and experiencing it as a photo.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

A members only spa resort with hot body oil and an open bar. Just sayin...


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Id say thats more of a Ne or P thing. Judging types are more grounded.
> 
> Is "if it aint broke dont fix it" a sensor thing? Because that is not common sense at all. You may have a point there.


Oh man I really messed up that quote. No idea what I meant by that or who I was talking to.



PaladinX said:


> @Skeletalz, @LordBaelish
> 
> Common sense is neither common nor sense.


I didnt mean to use the term "common sense". To me, common sense is what seems natural and most logical. What I pictured in my head was a piece of technology (vehicle, house etc) being neglected, not making any improvements since it has worked so far. That sort of laziness is one of the things I dont like.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I lack an attention to detail that truly bites me in the ass at times. I can be so focussed at getting to the core of something that I read over whole lines of text. I'm really sloppy when it comes to things like this. My attention span is too short to just sit down and read through everything.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I know for one that for the majority of my life I have been treated on average like some kind of bumbling moron because I am not good at regular things; like housework for example, or because I have idiosyncratic way of doing things. Also because most of my skills aren't readily applicable I have been treated as though I am useless as well. 

That's the biggest draw-back to being an intuitive I've found. People think that there is something wrong with you. At times even SEVERELY.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Ninjaws said:


> I lack an attention to detail that truly bites me in the ass at times. I can be so focussed at getting to the core of something that I read over whole lines of text. I'm really sloppy when it comes to things like this. My attention span is too short to just sit down and read through everything.


I work in a busy environment and attention to detail needs to be carefully balanced with volume. By necessity I can not afford to carefully read every single line. It's not about getting to the core of something, it's about efficiency and achieving as much as I can. It's about doing a good job. Backlog is very expensive.

If I'm simply reading for leisure, I however will be careful about skipping because I tend to find that the core of something can have a very different meaning without proper context.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't have a very good visual memory. Honestly, I kind of forget what people's faces look like a lot of the time, even my own (?). Sometimes, I'll meet someone one day, and the next day not recognize their appearance, just their personality (but I'm good with names, thanks Si). There are some people at my school who I think are the same person but it's actually like 3 different people, which makes for some tense situations. 

Also I cannot do that carpe diem shit. Either I'm being intuitive thinking about the future or using Si thinking about how I'll think about the present in the future.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Good observational skills. I just noticed that there is a T missing from the word intuitive in the subject. lol


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Common sense is what many intuitives are bad at (especially xNxP's).

Also just... sensory processing. Stop and think about how important sensory processing is.... it is in no way trivial. Its easy to think of theory as more important, but I recognize sensory-processing fails every day of my life... and they can be very disheartening.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

charlie.elliot said:


> Common sense is what many intuitives are bad at (especially xNxP's).


Please allow me to redirect you to this post:

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/530802-what-do-intuive-types-lack.html#post17270354


----------



## Erratic Mercenary (Mar 1, 2015)

reality


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

I have no limit! I actually like it but it is quite often to my own expense.


----------



## TimeWaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Hearing, vision, smell, taste, and touch.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Common sense?


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

I am an INTJ and I used to have zero awareness of my surroundings. For instance I have always been terrible with directions and street names. Once I took a younger cousin to a place 10 minutes from his house and got lost on my way back for *2 hours* trying to return to his house. I really had to make a concerted effort to improve my general awareness.

Also I have trouble restraining myself from doing things I find pleasurable. When I find something I like I want to do it all the time. For this reason I actively try to avoid all intoxicants.

Based on MBTI this is due to a weak Se function.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Body awareness?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Reaction time.

It tends to be very slow.


----------

